# Fido charged me $1300 of Data for 2 days. HELP!



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all, I received my iphone 2 days ago (didn't actually use the phone until i got home from work) and then called fido yesterday morning to add the $30 for 6gb to my plan. The csr told me that after 2 hrs, the data plan will be activated. At the end of the day I racked up about 18 mb. 

This morning I woke up & noticed the 3g icon on my iphone is missing so I called fido csr and asked why. They told me that they disabled my account bec. my bill is approx $1300 & it's way over my limit.

I was like..."huh? how did that happened? I added the $30 for 6 gb plan yesterday?". She said "yes you did & you went over your limit. Since your cut off date is Aug 22nd, fido will only charge you $2 of the $30/6gb plan for this bill cycle and that gives you (????) that much data limit."  

Then my reply was like...."the csr i talked to yesterday didn't tell me that! So I thought all along that I was pretty much have unlimited data." She said "Sorry there's nothing I can do about it. You went over your limit."

What should I do now? I don't have $1300 to spend on a phone bill!!!! Pleaseeeee need your advice here!!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Call fido. Say "cancel my phone" during the voicemail prompts. You get transferred to a customer relations person with the power to help you. Explain the problem. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Delete - VERY delayed double post!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

mscy20 said:


> Hi all, I received my iphone 2 days ago (didn't actually use the phone until i got home from work) and then called fido yesterday morning to add the $30 for 6gb to my plan. The csr told me that after 2 hrs, the data plan will be activated. At the end of the day I racked up about 18 mb.
> 
> This morning I woke up & noticed the 3g icon on my iphone is missing so I called fido csr and asked why. They told me that they disabled my account bec. my bill is approx $1300 & it's way over my limit.
> 
> ...


That's terrible. You should have been told about the cut off date. I think you can make a case for this if you call them and explain. That's brutal.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

mscy20 said:


> Hi all, I received my iphone 2 days ago (didn't actually use the phone until i got home from work) and then called fido yesterday morning to add the $30 for 6gb to my plan. The csr told me that after 2 hrs, the data plan will be activated. At the end of the day I racked up about 18 mb.
> 
> This morning I woke up & noticed the 3g icon on my iphone is missing so I called fido csr and asked why. They told me that they disabled my account bec. my bill is approx $1300 & it's way over my limit.
> 
> ...


Call back and insist to speak with the supervisor, tell them it was all act in good faith, since you ordered the 6G plan, if they claim that they have informed you that the cut off data is Aug 22, insist that csr play back the recorded conversation. 
You might have to pay for some of it at the end, but they will bring it down. 

How much data did you consume over in one day?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Something here doesn't add up. The 6GB plan averages out to about 200MB a day based on a 31 day billing cycle so you would not have come close even IF they based the data allotment on the time frame you had it (2 days) which they don't do as far as I know.

Did you use the phone at all before you called and set up the plan? It just doesn't add up.

As However said call, ask to cancel and they will hopefully help you out. You have 30 days to cancel, the phone is now used and they lose more if you aren't there for 3 years paying their prices.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

mscy20 said:


> What should I do now? I don't have $1300 to spend on a phone bill!!!! Pleaseeeee need your advice here!!!!


I doubt that you'll get any sympathy here, or much help for that matter. The problem is the stupidly high pricing that Roers/Fido charges when you don't have a data plan. Seems that most people here think its OK for them to charge one hundred times more when you don't have a contract!   

You might want to read this thread ....

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...t-phone-company-ever-grace-earth-oh-help.html


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

what was dloaded in that time?

that is nuts.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

FYI, data charges can be reversed. I had my fees waived because FIDO failed to turn off the tap when I asked them to. 

Mind you it was only $31, and not $1300, but I made sure it was documented the moment I noticed data was being used.

Me thinks Rogers/Fido are putting the screws to some, and instilling fear about unexpected data usage so people will pony up for a plan. The plan might work too.

I may go for a plan myself...but not over fears.
I'm beginning to realize the joys of having access anywhere when I stumble upon free wi-fi.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

How much does Fido charge per MB if you don't have a data plan? It's sounds like a mistake. I thought overage was 50 cents per MB? As per that bill, you were charged $72 per mb if you used 18?? that's insane and doesn't sound right.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Nothing about it sounds right at all.

The 6GB/month plan was activated, there should be no charges whatsoever.


----------



## gook6969 (Jul 24, 2008)

How did you call Fido to figure out your data usage and charges???

I've had my iphone for about a month, and I've been in the dark until I received my monthly bill yesterday. 

On a side note, Fido rips me off again! I paid in full on the day I activated my phone, but I was charged 650 for handset fees in my bill. I'm heading over to the fido store tomorrow to bitch about it....well....calmly and friendly ofcourse....wouldn't want scare those tards down there.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Fido tried to rip me off as well.
Long story.......in the end I just didn't pay the bill, tried to get that sorted out over the phone three different times but could never get to anyone who had the authority to resolve the issue - they sent me a bill for about $350 when I actually owed only $80.-
Finally sent Fido a registered letter outlining the situation and explaining in detail how they can verify that the $350.- charge was wrong.
Got a call from Fido a couple of days ago that they agree with my letter and have actually reversed all charges, even the $80.-
That was a voicemail message which I'm keeping until I get the final bill with a zero balance.
Needless to say I won;t touch Fido again with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## coolcanada (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes. Is there such a thing as a cutoff date? It sounds too dangerous, and I have to double-check tomorrow with Fido if I do have it turned on or else I would be forced to sell a pancreas or something.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> I doubt that you'll get any sympathy here, or much help for that matter. The problem is the stupidly high pricing that Roers/Fido charges when you don't have a data plan. Seems that most people here think its OK for them to charge one hundred times more when you don't have a contract!
> 
> You might want to read this thread ....
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...t-phone-company-ever-grace-earth-oh-help.html


Wow - you just don't get it do you. I don't think there is ANYONE here supports or likes the high cost of data without a plan. Unfortunately there isn't much we can do about it. People have been complaining for a long time and Rogers has done nothing.
This case and the other case that you linked to are 2 totally different circumstances. The guy in this thread buys a data plan 6GB for $30 and gets charged a ton of money when he shouldn't have. He wasn't informed about a cut off date or whatever - so to me that's Fido's fault.
The other guy has a jailbroken 1st gen iPhone -- knew about high data costs -- didn't have a data plan -- and forgot to turn of edge. He made the mistake, not Rogers.
2 different circumstances. So please don't come in here telling people that we support or think it's ok that the data prices are so high - because we don't.


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds like a mistake to me.

I just received my Fido bill from a month in Europe where my crappy Nokia phone accidentally turned itself onto web browsing a few times without me knowing it, so not sure how long it was doing it for - and I don't have a data plan - admittedly, not a huge data transfer but here's what my bill said (I was freaking out about it because I know roaming data charges are high):

Data Roaming and data transmission	110.00 Kb	5.50 


So unless you downloaded a huge amount of stuff in that couple of days, I think there's been some mistake in their calculations.

That being said, thanks for posting since I just received my iPhone on Wed night and did not call to activate the data plan since one of the many CSRs I spoke to told me it would automatically happen when I activated the phone. I knew this was not the case but in the excitement of actually receiving the phone weeks before the ETA, I simply forgot. Called Fido as soon as I saw your post and (after an hour on hold) activated my plan. The woman told me data usage for that day outside my own wireless network would count against the plan, so let's hope that's the case!


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> Wow - you just don't get it do you. I don't think there is ANYONE here supports or likes the high cost of data without a plan. Unfortunately there isn't much we can do about it. People have been complaining for a long time and Rogers has done nothing.
> This case and the other case that you linked to are 2 totally different circumstances. The guy in this thread buys a data plan 6GB for $30 and gets charged a ton of money when he shouldn't have. He wasn't informed about a cut off date or whatever - so to me that's Fido's fault.
> The other guy has a jailbroken 1st gen iPhone -- knew about high data costs -- didn't have a data plan -- and forgot to turn of edge. He made the mistake, not Rogers.
> 2 different circumstances. So please don't come in here telling people that we support or think it's ok that the data prices are so high - because we don't.


What these 2 cases have in common is that due to a mistake (one by Fido & the other by customer) resulted in Rogers/Fido charging obscene data rates to an unwary customer.

I didn't say anyone here knowingly supports or likes these prices, however it does _appear_ that many condone them, and have little sympathy for the customer who just got a big surprise bill, in fact a couple people seemed to relish it and at least one felt that screwing others helped Rogers keep prices low for him. The general tone of the thread is mostly for Rogers & against the customer. Of course most have chosen to subscribe to the data plan and also cannot understand why others would choose not to. 



KMPhotos said:


> Unfortunately there isn't much we can do about it. People have been complaining for a long time and Rogers has done nothing.


I disagree that there is nothing we can do about it. We can complain to Rogers/Fido (even those with data plans), we should warn our friends & relatives, and bring this absurd data pricing practice to the attention of everyone we know. If Rogers/Fido get enough bad publicity, they will change their pricing structure to something more reasonable. Lots of people who are not as "tuned in" as ehMacers will be unaware that they must get a data block if they choose not subscribe to data. 

Pressure from consumers helped bring the iPhone to Canada.

Pressure from consumers brought the $30/6gb plan.

Hopefully customer pressure will force reasonable data rates.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...t-phone-company-ever-grace-earth-oh-help.html


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

If the company won't budge, try the media.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

MACinist said:


> How much does Fido charge per MB if you don't have a data plan? It's sounds like a mistake. I thought overage was 50 cents per MB? As per that bill, you were charged $72 per mb if you used 18?? that's insane and doesn't sound right.


I'm not sure about Fido but I check Rogers site and they charge 5¢/KB

so 1mb will cost you $51.2....    

WHY do people cry when they get a bill with no data plan.

I dont have a data plan but I MADE DAMN sure they shut off all data to and from my phone.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I'm not sure about Fido but I check Rogers site and they charge 5¢/KB
> 
> so 1mb will cost you $51.2....


6gb = $3000.00. - but Rogers can make a profit selling 6gb to you for $30.00 with a contract? ... that sounds fair...


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

bmovie said:


> I'm not sure about Fido but I check Rogers site and they charge 5¢/KB
> 
> so 1mb will cost you $51.2....
> 
> ...


Are you sure this has not changed? I was recently in the US and they have lowered the data roaming to $6.00 per MB. Not cheap, but certainly FAR better than before and at last a step in the right direction.

Have they not matched this price in Canada? I would call to verify this and NOT trust the website. Took me 2 calls to a reg CSR while in the US to verify. Actually, to verify, the second CSR (who argued that I was wrong) put me through to the data group who confirmed the US roaming prices.

Point is, don't trust the website - call the CSR's and ask to speak to the data group.

Stu


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I'm very interested in the outcome of the OP's case. As was previously noted, even if the charge was pro-rated based on the bill cycle being near, the pro-rated daily allowance would still cover the usage according to what the OP is saying.

There's simply no reason for the charge. It makes no sense. A plan was added, data usage occurred after the aforementioned plan was added and processed. When doing the provisioning on the Carrier's end, everything is timestamped. There IS evidence of when it was done.

The only acceptable reason for this charge would be a hell of a lot of data used on the phone before the plan was added. Even then it wouldn't be $1300. This is absolutely an error. Don't give up.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

What DrewNL said.

As for Z06jerry's ridiculous (and ludicrously forced) comparison of two totally different threads, here's another attempt at explaining it to him:

1. In THIS thread, it's *possible* that the high charge is the customer's fault, but more likely it's a billing error. So, naturally, we want to exhaust the possibility of a billing error *before* moving on to other factors.

2. In the other thread, it's purely the customer's fault, *but he's trying to blame Rogers for his own actions.*

Nobody here thinks Rogers' off-contract data rate is fair. You're completely missing the point.

But users DO agree to it, and if THEY then go and screw up, it's THEIR fault, not Rogers'.

You won't find a whole heck of a lot of Rogers defenders on this forum (and I'm not one of them either), but if you AGREE IN WRITING never to say "Rumplestiltskin" or your forfeit all your gold, and then at a party someone asks what rhymes with "crumple spilt skin" and you answer, it's YOUR OWN FAULT.

THAT'S the point of the other thread.

You want to debate how ridiculously unfair Rogers' off-contract data rates are? That's a topic for another thread, or better yet quit whining on a forum (which does no good at all) and actually set up a petition/protest site, write to the papers, complain to the appropriate commissions and MPs. As we've recently seen, _actions_ speak louder than forum posts.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

OK. But, what's the point of an iPhone without a data plan?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have an iPod Touch which I use on free WI-FI for many things the iPhone can do.

I have a MBP with a Sierra wireless USB card at $100 a month from Telus with unlimited usage. I can do 10X what any iPhone can do with this card on my MBP.

And oh yeah, I have a Motorola KRZR for $25 a month for 200 anytime minutes, also with Telus to make a phone call.

Are iPhones just are a tad over rated?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Is there a "soft cap" on your Telus "unlimited" ??

The 6GB plan is available for any Rogers or fido phone and the SIM card for which this plan applies can be used in aircards, for $30 per month.



SINC said:


> I have an iPod Touch which I use on free WI-FI for many things the iPhone can do.
> 
> I have a MBP with a Sierra wireless USB card at $100 a month from Telus with unlimited usage. I can do 10X what any iPhone can do with this card on my MBP.
> 
> ...


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

SINC said:


> I have an iPod Touch which I use on free WI-FI for many things the iPhone can do.
> 
> I have a MBP with a Sierra wireless USB card at $100 a month from Telus with unlimited usage. I can do 10X what any iPhone can do with this card on my MBP.
> 
> ...


I've got to agree with you here.
As cool as the device is it is just a total money grab from the telco's point of view.
Get an iTouch and a cheap cell phone.
Kill two birds with one stone and as the guy from ING direct says: "save your money"


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

SINC said:


> I have an iPod Touch which I use on free WI-FI for many things the iPhone can do.
> 
> I have a MBP with a Sierra wireless USB card at $100 a month from Telus with unlimited usage. I can do 10X what any iPhone can do with this card on my MBP.
> 
> ...


I can do all of that on one device. I carry around much much less and pay less too (even when you factor in the mobileme subscription that I don't pay for).


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> I have an iPod Touch which I use on free WI-FI for many things the iPhone can do.
> 
> I have a MBP with a Sierra wireless USB card at $100 a month from Telus with unlimited usage. I can do 10X what any iPhone can do with this card on my MBP.
> 
> ...


Anything can seem overrated depending on your perspective. And without debating that my MBP with a 3G card has 10X the capabilities of my iPhone I would disagree with the comparison.

For example, on my last trip to the US ( 3 weeks away, just got home) I used the iPhone in the middle of times square to locate a Sunglass Hut nearby via the built in GPS and Google Maps. I sure wouldn't have wanted to pull my laptop out in that scene!

And, thanks to the App Store, I was able to use Showtimes to find a nearby theatre in New Jersey - while out and about - to see a movie with my kids that we decided to see on the spur of the moment. Then, it routed me to the theatre.

Sure, your laptop could have done the same, but my device is FAR smaller and easier to protect (in my pocket not in my car using the above scenario) while traveling.

Stu


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

SINC said:


> I have an iPod Touch which I use on free WI-FI for many things the iPhone can do.
> 
> I have a MBP with a Sierra wireless USB card at $100 a month from Telus with unlimited usage. I can do 10X what any iPhone can do with this card on my MBP.
> 
> ...


I take it you can fit all of that into a pocket? Maybe I'm not as big as you, but my MBP doesn't fit into my pocket. Dragging all that gear around all the time must be fun.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

knightwrangler said:


> I've got to agree with you here.
> As cool as the device is it is just a total money grab from the telco's point of view.
> Get an iTouch and a cheap cell phone.
> Kill two birds with one stone and as the guy from ING direct says: "save your money"


And I have to disagree. See my earlier post about my trip to the US. The touch is an awesome device, but until you use an iPhone for a month in the real world, it is not fair to make assumptions.

My folks in NB used to laugh about needing an Air Conditioner in the house. They said it was a waste of money and professed that their fans were jst as good. then, they bought one.

Now, they have 3 and even lug two of them to their cottage. They'd never be without one.

Folks who don't own an iPhone will have a tough time getting my attention on this board with their criticism.

Stu


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Is there a "soft cap" on your Telus "unlimited" ??


Couldn't read it the first time?

I repeat "unlimited" for $100/month. No cap, soft or otherwise. Unlimited.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

milhaus said:


> I take it you can fit all of that into a pocket? Maybe I'm not as big as you, but my MBP doesn't fit into my pocket. Dragging all that gear around all the time must be fun.


You got it! It IS fun.

When one is retired and travelling the country in a motor home, it IS a superb combination. 

Besides, my bifocals make surfing on an iPhone a real pain.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

shonline said:


> And I have to disagree. See my earlier post about my trip to the US. The touch is an awesome device, but until you use an iPhone for a month in the real world, it is not fair to make assumptions.
> 
> My folks in NB used to laugh about needing an Air Conditioner in the house. They said it was a waste of money and professed that their fans were jst as good. then, they bought one.
> 
> ...


Hey Stu, Re-read my post. I said that the iphone is a cool device!
It's still a total money grab though.
If you have money burning thru your pocket for a data plan then go right ahead. 
Better you money than mine dude for finding your way to a movie theatre!

Some people just don't get it. You are paying for that convenience.

You've got to ask yourself if it worth it to have that.For me it's not.
People have been able to get around,find places and make calls before cell phones came into the picture you know.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

knightwrangler said:


> Hey Stu, Re-read my post. I said that the iphone is a cool device!
> It's still a total money grab though.
> If you have money burning thru your pocket for a data plan then go right ahead.
> Better you money than mine dude for finding your way to a movie theatre!
> ...


No worries - you are exactly right. I AM paying for the convenience. Happily. And we have actually altered our phone services here at home to make room for the iPhone and the MY5 plan I have with it. (long story - some other time...)

But hey - as the Dad of 6 year old twin girls killing time in New Jersey while Mommy was at meetings for a few days - I was GLAD to spend my money (6.00 per MB) finding the movie house for WALL E!!! Best 2 buck I spent on the trip.

Daddy and his iPhone were heros! Can't put a price on that....!

Stu


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You might be right, or you might not be aware that there are soft caps on that data plan.

What is the maximum amount of data that you have actually used? Does it approach 6GB?



Telus FAQ from another site said:


> Q: How much data does unlimited really include on a mobile device (phone)?
> A: Unlimited should be unlimited but there is usually a “Fair Use” clause, which means you cannot abuse the service. “Fair Use” will vary carrier to carrier but usually has a maximum of 3 – 5GB. Telus has not yet publicly defined a Fair Use maximum but it is best to assume that one does exist.





SINC said:


> Couldn't read it the first time?
> 
> I repeat "unlimited" for $100/month. No cap, soft or otherwise. Unlimited.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

knightwrangler, the only reason I got an iPhone was because my other cell phone was starting to fail and loose reception so I was due for a new phone. 
I got the iPhone because of the ipod feature, so now I dont lug around my 60Gb ipod which I only listen to about 4Gb of music, I can watch movies or tv shows that I loaded up on the iphone. The screen size is good enough for this (better than my ipod) I can play a few games to pass the time. Store some pictures that you can actually view, write a few notes down on the pad, read a book, surf on wifi where available, i'm sure i'm missing some more things here - all without a data plan.

For me the data plan wasn't needed, the wifi feature is good enough. 

Really bothers me when people ask why did you get the iphone without a data plan?

so It's not really a money grab device, it just depends on how you use it.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Again I repeat,there is nothing wrong with the iPhone.It's friggin COOL. Just know what your getting yourself into when you sign that contract and the data plan.
I feel sorry for the fellow that stated this thread in the first place.
I don't like that the telco's are basically robbing the consumer to use data service.

Hey who knows... I may just get one down the road I just won't be getting a data plan in it's present incarnation.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

knightwrangler said:


> Just know what your getting yourself into when you sign that contract and the data plan.


I cannot agree more, this if used wrong can be a very expensive toy, that is why I got Rogers to shut off my data in the first place...I don't need a surprise at the end of the month.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> As for Z06jerry's ridiculous (and ludicrously forced) comparison of two totally different threads, here's another attempt at explaining it to him:


I _fully_ understand and don't need it explained (and don't need to be lectured by you). The Telco's are ripping off consumers who don't know to ask for data to be blocked.



chas_m said:


> 1. In THIS thread, it's *possible* that the high charge is the customer's fault, but more likely it's a billing error. So, naturally, we want to exhaust the possibility of a billing error *before* moving on to other factors.
> 
> 2. In the other thread, it's purely the customer's fault, *but he's trying to blame Rogers for his own actions.*


I already acknowledged that in my earlier post #16. Time to get off your high horse.



chas_m said:


> Nobody here thinks Rogers' off-contract data rate is fair. You're completely missing the point.
> 
> But users DO agree to it, and if THEY then go and screw up, it's THEIR fault, not Rogers'.
> 
> You won't find a whole heck of a lot of Rogers defenders on this forum (and I'm not one of them either), but if you AGREE IN WRITING never to say "Rumplestiltskin" or your forfeit all your gold, and then at a party someone asks what rhymes with "crumple spilt skin" and you answer, it's YOUR OWN FAULT.


Well, I DIDN'T SIGN ANYTHING when I got my iPhone. Maybe I agreed to their crazy data prices in a previous contract a couple of years ago, but I honestly can't remember, and have never been billed for data before. Like many others here, I chose to get an iPhone without data (and I'm quite happy with it thank-you), and if I hadn't learned about requesting a data block on ehMac, I would probably be getting a surprise massive bill too, and according to you that would be my fault? Get serious. I think the fault lies with Rogers/Fido choosing to have "rip-off" prices for non-contract data. JMHO


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You could have saved everyone a lot of reading time by simply saying "You're right, I really don't get it, but here's some more about my pet beef (apropo of nothing) that Rogers' non-contract data rates are too high."


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Where is the person that started this thread? I would like to know what has happened since.

Did Fido screw up the bill?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Fido is messing up bills. They don't know what a gig is equal to. Got my first bill with overages. They thought 180 mbs was 18 gs. Look at your numbers. Gigs start at 7 digits after the decimal.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Sniper4u said:


> Fido is messing up bills. They don't know what a gig is equal to. Got my first bill with overages. They thought 180 mbs was 18 gs. Look at your numbers. Gigs start at 7 digits after the decimal.


Rogers goofed up my first bill as well - but not with Data usage. In any case, I called from the US while travelling and had the best CSR ever at Rogers who fixed it and even offered to fix a few other things. Was very happy with the service.

This is just being a "mature consumer" 101 folks. Always check your bills from all sources. Mistakes happen often but are usually easily fixed. I was very couteous the the CSR and got the same in return.

As far as the OP, I am wondering where they went as well. Might this indicate more to the story that may not reflect positively on the OP?

My cynical side shining through...


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I think you may be right.

I too got my first Rogers bill, mistakes were found (had nothing to do with data) called them and we both resolved the issue without any problems.

You have to have your facts straight and talk to them like you would like to be spoken to. If there is a legit problem I'm sure it will be resolved without any incident.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If you go to the OP's profile, they haven't logged in since half an hour after they posted. That doesn't necessarily mean the aren't viewing this thread of course.




shonline said:


> Rogers goofed up my first bill as well - but not with Data usage. In any case, I called from the US while travelling and had the best CSR ever at Rogers who fixed it and even offered to fix a few other things. Was very happy with the service.
> 
> This is just being a "mature consumer" 101 folks. Always check your bills from all sources. Mistakes happen often but are usually easily fixed. I was very couteous the the CSR and got the same in return.
> 
> ...


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Z06jerry said:


> Well, I DIDN'T SIGN ANYTHING when I got my iPhone. Maybe I agreed to their crazy data prices in a previous contract a couple of years ago, but I honestly can't remember, and have never been billed for data before. Like many others here, I chose to get an iPhone without data (and I'm quite happy with it thank-you), and if I hadn't learned about requesting a data block on ehMac, I would probably be getting a surprise massive bill too, and according to you that would be my fault? Get serious. I think the fault lies with Rogers/Fido choosing to have "rip-off" prices for non-contract data. JMHO


Of course it would be your fault? Who's fault could it be?! 
Are you going to blame Apple for not disabling by default? Then the vast majority of users would be scratching their heads as the iPhone is designed to be always connected to a network.

How can you blame Rogers? They set a price. You consume data. You pay for it. So what if it's a "rip-off". That's the price.

The only person who you can blame is yourself. You used data. Not Apple. Not Rogers. You didn't take precautions to ensure data was disabled. You, by default, agree to data charges, be they sky high or bargain basement.


----------



## JKD (Jan 20, 2003)

*Relax they will waive it*

Bringing the thread back to the initial post...

Don't worry about it, it happened to me twice.

When I got my first iPhone a year ago, my son was playing with it and turned it on. I of course received a bill of 600+.

I called them up, told them that I do not surf and do not want data that it must have been an accident made by my teenager.

Instantly reversed charge, turned off data.

Fast forward to last week. I got a new iPhone for the wife. Tried to make a call a couple of days ago, was brought to Rogers accounts payable, seems that I was over my spending limit... by $2,400!!!

I started laughing and asked them to explain. We'll I see that you have an iPhone on one of your lines and that you were using data. My son had been surfing again, but it was in my house that has wifi (just a side note to be careful as the phone will go to 3G at the slightest drop out in wifi).

Anyway, I told them to look up my file and tell me how why I was using data since I had asked for it to be removed from my lines. Long story (not so) short they credited my account and finally applied the proper data block.

My advice to you... tell them straight out that you were surfing in the house and that you were not aware that it switched to 3G. They should reverse the charge.
To reinforce your case, I would act like a total neewbie and say you don't understand and that you did not get a data plan because you have wifi in your house. If they will not immediately credit you, speak to someone else. At the very , very worse and they are being ridiculously stubborn, then (ask) tell them to charge you as if you had one of the data plans and eat the $60.

Hope this helps,

JKD


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Couldn't read it the first time?
> 
> I repeat "unlimited" for $100/month. No cap, soft or otherwise. Unlimited.


Here is the letter Telus is sending out to customers who are allegedly abusing their supposedly "unlimited" service for air cards, PDAs, etc:



> Dear xxxxxx,
> 
> Important notice about your mobility service
> 
> ...


and....



> I've gotten two calls and a letter and I've had a couple of chats. Doesn't look good. Basically there are three reps for all of Canada calling everyone with one of the unlimited contracts, starting at the heavy users first and working their way down until all unlimited contracts are wiped out.
> 
> They are not terminating the contracts they are phasing out the unlimited. When I mentioned that the contract actually states that during the service period Telus will not change the rates or the amount of time, translates to data transfer he quote section 18 of the t&c that states:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sawlty (Aug 25, 2008)

*Fido Data Rip Off Plan*

I don't know what Fido did when I signed up either. My first bill just arrived and is now $900 and a friend of mine received $7000 bill. It has been so stressful I've lost business and sleep. I'm considering TV/Newspapers and Lawyers. I got a call from Fido Executive office but missed the call and they didn't put voicemail on my phone as I requested. Now I call this guy with a french accent and it goes to voicemail. Atleast he has that service. I literally use my data at home while logged onto my router. It says right on the iphone that it's connected to my router. I've tried numerous free applications and installed them through itunes. I use my phone for receiving calls and text messaging during the day. No emailing, GPS or anything that could be construed as data transfer. I still don't understand why with a 6gb plan that I have a $900 bill. I've been cut off twice with Fido telling me I've gone over my limit. Anyone interested in a Class-Action Suit cause a few of us are going to a lawyer.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know why you went with an air card for your home network anyways. All the big Internet providers now offer wi max type of service with a 30 gig limit for an anywhere solution to your kind of problem. You can take it to the cottage, trailer or where you have an electrical outlet. It works off of cell towers. And it's cheaper than what you are paying now. 
Even the iPhone in the states has a 5 gig cap although it says unlimited. It's about what is considered normal use for a cellular device.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Rogers portable internet 27.95 for 10gs or 49.95 for 30 gs. $4.99 activation and $99.00 for the modem. If 30gs is enough for you per month tell them where to go and take your money elsewhere.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Sniper4u said:


> All the big Internet providers now offer wi max type of service with a 30 gig limit for an anywhere solution to your kind of problem. You can take it to the cottage, trailer or where you have an electrical outlet. It works off of cell towers.


Names? Links? Service areas?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Rogers is the one above. Service area you would have to explore depending on where you live. But seeing he is already using a cell tower to receive his Internet now I don't see that being an issue. 
Another option is starcoice which provides Internet access through their satellite for people in remote areas. 
They have decent speeds at very good prices but you may or may not need to also include their satillite tv services. Don't know for sure.
Wasn't able to bring up the 30g price package on bell wi-max service. You'd need to look or call yourself.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't know how to do links on 3G IPhone without copy and paste seeing the URL's are huge.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Sawlty said:


> I don't know what Fido did when I signed up either. My first bill just arrived and is now $900 and a friend of mine received $7000 bill. It has been so stressful I've lost business and sleep. I'm considering TV/Newspapers and Lawyers. I got a call from Fido Executive office but missed the call and they didn't put voicemail on my phone as I requested. Now I call this guy with a french accent and it goes to voicemail. Atleast he has that service. I literally use my data at home while logged onto my router. It says right on the iphone that it's connected to my router. I've tried numerous free applications and installed them through itunes. I use my phone for receiving calls and text messaging during the day. No emailing, GPS or anything that could be construed as data transfer. I still don't understand why with a 6gb plan that I have a $900 bill. I've been cut off twice with Fido telling me I've gone over my limit. Anyone interested in a Class-Action Suit cause a few of us are going to a lawyer.


There is some kind of technical glitch if you've used your 3G IPhone for data on the day that you received it. The system just straight starts charging you for data. For some reason it doesnt get applied to your data plan. Check the totals for kbs on youe bill. If its not over 7 digits past the decimal then you didnt even use 1 gig. I think its about 200mbs per day youre allowed under the 6g plan. In other words 200000.00kbs per day. If your under those numbers call them back again and make them change it. They reversed my charges already.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

> I think its about 200mbs per day youre allowed under the 6g plan. In other words 200000.00kbs per day.


Are the people at Fido mentally challenged when it comes to basic math and the definition of kilo-, mega- and giga-?

I have now read a few times in different forums that the conversion from kilo to mega to giga is just plain wrong at Fido.


----------



## MaynardJames (Jul 26, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> 6gb = $3000.00. - but Rogers can make a profit selling 6gb to you for $30.00 with a contract? ... that sounds fair...


$3000? Try $314,572.80. 

6GB x 1024 = 6,144MB x 1024 = 6,291,456KB x $0.05 = $314,572.80.


----------



## mscy20 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Problem Solved!!!*



bmovie said:


> Where is the person that started this thread? I would like to know what has happened since.
> 
> Did Fido screw up the bill?


Hi guys, good news! I just got off the phone and Fido finally admitted that they screw up the bill & now they will reverse all my charges. Wow, it took them almost a week to realize that it was their mistake! 

What a relief! Now I can trully enjoy my iphone! Thanks to all of your advices. 

For people who are still fighting for their high bill charges, just keep on trying and eventually fido/rogers will reverse it.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

mscy20 said:


> Hi guys, good news! I just got off the phone and Fido finally admitted that they screw up the bill & now they will reverse all my charges. Wow, it took them almost a week to realize that it was their mistake!
> 
> What a relief! Now I can trully enjoy my iphone! Thanks to all of your advices.
> 
> For people who are still fighting for their high bill charges, just keep on trying and eventually fido/rogers will reverse it.


Great news. I hope you enjoy it from here on in. And welcome to the jungle.....

Stu


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

it's posts like this which have me continuously checking my data usage in settings.
I'm doing any heavy dloading, but yeesh..that is scary stuff.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I will probably have to pay about $2.50 in data for my iPhone :clap: . I turned it on and I guess the phone or some apps pinged the internet cause I have 42 kb incoming and 4 kb outgoing of data. I blocked 3G and the numbers haven't moved under Usage so I am content!


----------

